# Stub Turnout on a Curve



## railgeek (Jan 15, 2008)

*Talk about challenges :;*

*While working on Carl Bajema's huge basement layout, we notices that there was room on the backside of one section for an additional siding. Problem #1, the siding would have to be accessed utilizing a turnout on a curve, an not enough room for a # 5 turnout (straight section runs track right into the wall). Solution - Stubbie with a Curve.*

*I've stub turnouts for yards, etc. in smaller scales, however, nothing that would require a "Stubbie" in a curve.*

*Needless to say, got out the dremel, began sectioning pieces of the curve (do not want to decrease the current 4 foot radius curve).*

*Below is the beginning of the "Stubbie". By-the-way, before anyone asks, all appendages are intact.
*










*I've completed most of the turnout and it is in operation (needs switch motor and throw rods assembled).*
*With the utilization of a stubbie, I was able to create a 4.5 foot radius outside curve that mates up to the siding. 
I'll have more photos posted by Wednesday. 
Thx, 
Marc

*


----------



## pdk (Jan 2, 2008)

Maybe your final photo will explain, but how is what you've done any different than a regular stub switch but with the turnout curve on the mainline and the straight rails diverging and heading to the siding? As shown (coincidentally) in my avatar picture to the left.


----------



## railgeek (Jan 15, 2008)

More work on the the "Stubbie", What makes the project a little more difficult than your normal straight stubbie, is the angle of the stub and to the lead rails through the points. Everything has to be cut at an angle to work properly. Also, on this one, there is a dual curve coming out of the divergence, due to the limited space available. 

Draw bar is 1/8 inch ABS plastic between the rails and 1/8 inch diameter brass tubing with both ends flattened. The ABS concept will be used throughout the divergence section to keep rail in gauge. The ABS pivots as the divergence rails are thrown. I'm able to utilize some of the pre-drilled tie retainer holes (arisocraft track), other holes have to be tapped and threaded (256). Several types of electrical switch machines are being tested. With the rail being 332, it takes quite a burst to move the rails. I'm going to try a screw type motor or build a capacitive discharge unit (need to build anyway). Hopefully, either will work. 
Attached are the latest photos.


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Aha..... So you are stuck in Carl's basement... 

Great job on the stub switch. Sure makes it easier and saves a whole bunch of space.


----------

